# Kelly Brook ist schwanger von Rugby-Spieler



## Mandalorianer (18 März 2011)

*Kelly Brook ist schwanger von Rugby-Spieler​*

Model und Schauspielerin Kelly Brook ist nicht nur seit wenigen Monaten glücklich vergeben, sie ist auch schon schwanger, wie nun bekannt geworden ist. Die 31-jährige Schönheit verkündete die frohe Botschaft selbst über Twitter, bevor es ein anderer tut. Sie und der werdende Papa, der 25-jährige Rugbyspieler Thom Evans, würden sich riesig über den Nachwuchs freuen. Es werde ein Mädchen.


Eine Quelle verriet: „Kelly und Thom sind überglücklich darüber. Sie hatten eine wilde Romanze und das Baby war nicht geplant, aber als Kelly von der Schwangerschaft erfahren hat, waren sie und Thom hocherfreut. Kelly brach sofort in Tränen aus und Thom stand da, geschockt, aber überglücklich.“


*Glückwunsch an die werdende Mutter 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (18 März 2011)

Dann mal alles Gute  Mit so einem Touchdown hatte der gute Evans wohl nicht gerechnet


----------



## itsjustme (21 März 2011)

Glückwünsche für beide! Und holt euch ne Nanny ins Haus...


----------



## Punisher (17 Aug. 2011)

mit Kondomen wär das nicht passiert


----------



## Mandalorianer (18 Aug. 2011)

Nun leider hat sie ja vor einiger Zeit das Baby verloren !!!


----------

